# Simatic Net CP 343-1



## McMallan (14 Februar 2010)

Biete gebrauchte 
SIMATIC NET, CP 343-1 KOMMUNIKATIONSPROZESSOR ZUM ANSCHLUSS VON SIMATIC S7-300 AN IND. ETHERNET UEBER ISO UND TCP/IP, PROFINET IO-CONTROLLER ODER PROFINET *...*

Bestell.Nr. 6GK7343-1EX30-0XE0
neueste Version
Privatverkauf
Baugruppe ist getestet und in einwandfreien Zustand
Preis:  250€


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (16 Februar 2010)

Ist der CP noch da oder hast du ihn schon verkauft ?


----------



## McMallan (17 Februar 2010)

*Cp 343-1*

Der CP ist noch da.
Es sind mittlerweile drei CP 343-1 
die ich anbieten kann.


----------



## McMallan (20 Februar 2010)

Nur zur Info.
Alle 3 CPs sind jetzt wech.


----------

